# F type Coupe Pricing



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

IN BRIEF








The new F-TYPE Coupé is the most dynamically capable, performance-focused, production Jaguar ever
The model line-up is headlined by the F-TYPE R Coupé, its 550PS/680Nm 5.0-litre V8 supercharged engine enabling acceleration from 0-60mph in 4.0-seconds, and a top speed of 186mph (limited)
The F-TYPE R Coupé features Jaguar's second-generation Electronic Active Differential which works in parallel with a new Torque Vectoring by braking system to deliver enhanced agility and exploitable handling at the limit
F-TYPE Coupé builds on Jaguar's industry-leading expertise in aluminium delivering torsional rigidity of 33,000 Nm/degree - it is the most torsionally rigid production Jaguar ever
The all-aluminium F-TYPE Coupé embodies the uncompromised design vision of the award-winning C-X16 concept
F-TYPE S Coupé and F-TYPE Coupé models complete the range, powered respectively by 380PS and 340PS versions of Jaguar's 3.0-litre supercharged V6 engine, giving 0-60mph in 4.8/5.1-seconds and top speeds of 171/161mph
F-TYPE Coupé price starts at £51,235 on-the-road (OTR)
F-TYPE S Coupé from £60,235 and F-TYPE R Coupé priced at £85,000 OTR
A Carbon Ceramic Matrix (CCM) braking system - featuring 398/380mm discs front/rear - is optional on both F-TYPE R and F-TYPE S Coupé models
All engines drive the rear wheels through an eight-speed 'Quickshift' transmission with full manual sequential control via steering wheel-mounted paddles or the central SportShift lever
The F-TYPE Coupé has up to 407-litres* of boot space - easily accommodating two sets of golf clubs - the tailgate being available with power assisted opening
The F-TYPE Coupé range complements the existing 2013 'World Car Design of the Year' award-winning F-TYPE Convertible model line-up of F-TYPE,
F-TYPE S and F-TYPE V8 S
IN DETAIL








The all-aluminium F-TYPE Coupé - the most dynamically capable, performance-focused sports car that Jaguar has ever produced - is available in three versions: F-TYPE R, F-TYPE S and the F-TYPE.

The range-topping F-TYPE R Coupé is powered by Jaguar's 5.0-litre supercharged V8 engine in 550PS/680Nm tune, delivering acceleration to 60mph in 4.0-seconds, and a top speed of 186mph (electronically limited).

The F-TYPE S Coupé and F-TYPE Coupé are powered by Jaguar's 3.0-litre V6 supercharged petrol engines in 380PS/460Nm and 340PS/450Nm forms respectively, giving 0-60mph in 4.8/5.1-seconds and top speeds of 171/161mph.

The F-TYPE Coupé embodies the uncompromised design vision of the stunning Jaguar C-X16 concept sports coupé that debuted at the 2011 Frankfurt Motor Show, its dramatic cabin-rearward stance being defined by three heartlines. The first two heartlines - shared with F-TYPE Convertible - form the muscular front and rear wings, the third heartline being the sweeping Coupé roof profile which provides an unbroken silhouette while emphasising the visual drama of the tapered cabin sitting between powerful rear haunches.

"The F-TYPE Coupé provides its driver with a unique sports car experience. It combines seductive design with cutting-edge technology and performance which is truly breathtaking. Engaging, precise, intuitive and alive - it is the ********** sports Coupé."


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

*'f-type' ?*

Hmm, how many times can you print 'F-Type'? (28) ZZZzzzzzz! :speechles You'd think they're trying to push something....:lol:

Still think I'd prefer an Aston, Mclaran or a Porcer 959 classic!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I want one! (shame I'll never get one though )


----------



## TurGe (May 28, 2012)

Oh Lord I want Dat One :doublesho


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

I want one as well.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

My Mum says, "Want never gets"!! 

I would "like" one of those !!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

My my my, i would love one of these, oh how the other half live


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Still think I'd prefer an Aston, Mclaran or a Porcer 959 classic!


This Jaguar starts at £51k, not a budget only available to the uber rich, to compare the cars above just isn't a fair comparison.


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

I think they will sell like hotcakes,esp once they launch the 2.0 turbo


----------



## VRS James (Nov 23, 2013)

It's a beautiful thing


----------



## Parlivus (Apr 17, 2010)

God thats far too tempting, only just got my 135i but I have a feeling this may not be much more per month.... think I'll call the dealer today and see what we can work out.


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

The more you see them the nicer they are. Cant wait until I get to drive one


----------



## honest (Dec 9, 2013)

I really want one after enjoying its appearance. In fact, I am more interested in the Jaguar F-type, its price seems more popular among people. I'm going to buy one and then I want to wrap it into my favourite with vehicle wrapping tools, it must be cool.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I can always dream :lol:


----------

